# Sympatico E-Mail Problems This Morning?



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I can't get my e-mail from Sympatico this morning, whether using Mail or by logging in to my Sympatico account directly on the web. Any other Sympatico victims er... _customers_ having this same problem this morning?


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Me neither.
But , Im sure they will fix it soon.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

My accounts keep going off-line, and then asking me for my password. Also, the sympatico mail web site wouldn't accept my email address so that I could clean up my mail from the web server.


----------



## mikelr (Sep 6, 2004)

Was having problems.
fixed now


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

I had problems with my outgoing mail earlier this morning. Changed SMTP settings to smtp1.sympatico.ca (was formerly smtp8.sympatico.ca), that seemed to fix it. 

No problems with incoming mail (and I know this because one of the emails I sent out was to a list, so I got my own posting back a few minutes later).


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Still not working. There's a short thread on the DSL Reports / Sympatico forum about it.

Called Sympatico a minute ago and got a recorded message saying that their POP and webmail services are "experiencing technical difficulties".

_Flocking bustards!_


----------

